# Foul Smelling After Swimming



## Levidog (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been letting Sparky swim in the lake a lot lately and now he's got a smell emanating from his anus. The bath did not help. I know the swimming and this smell are connected but I'm not sure why swimming would affect the anal glands. Is there anything I can do or is he going to have to go to the vet?

Has anyone experienced this? I hate to deprive him of swimming but he reeks!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thinking that's just a coincidence 

Take him to the vet, they'll take care of it.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

The problem with his anal glands most likely has nothing to do with his swimming.
Has he been scooting? Can you see if it's red and irritated? 
This is a sign of swollen anal glands He needs to go to the vet to get his anal glands checked. He will most likely need his anal glands expressed and he could possibly have an infection.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

excitement/nerves cause the anal glands to excrete..everytime i take Oakley bye bye its an automatic thing, "roll the windows down kids he did it again". he also swims in our pool all day everyday but i never noticed the smell then....keep updates!


----------



## Levidog (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks y'all. Yes, I read about the excitement thing causing them to excrete. And he's not yet 7 months, so he gets very excited at some point on every walk. But I'm calling the vet today -- two baths now and he still stinks!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike used to get excited at the drop of a hat and spray his glands. Luckily, he's no longer doing it as often. It is one of those smells that one never gets used to...kinda like skunk. Awful!

Hope the vet check goes well.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to get Flora's anal glands expressed because she would get stinky when she was excited, but then I read that having it manually done only made things worse. So I stopped. She still gets stinky now and again when she's really excited, but it generally goes away if I wipe her down with a wet nap. 

It's such a gross smell!!


----------



## Levidog (Feb 27, 2011)

The smell really is the worst. Nothing to compare it to. Poor thing, at least his head smells good so he gets his kisses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Levidog*

LEVIDOG

Let us know what the vet says, but I bet it's his anal glands!!


----------

